# Flu Jabs - 2012



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 8, 2012)

I've not booked for mine yet  

Have you booked for yours yet? Do you suffer afterwards & how?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got mine coming up on Saturday. In previous years I've just had a bit of a sore arm for a couple of days.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 8, 2012)

I had mine, no ill effects but then I don't usually get significant reaction.

My father generally gets a mini flu after he has had his.


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2012)

Got mine Thur
No major ill effects really sore arm for a few hours but generally goes after that.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 8, 2012)

Had mine a week ago Saturday - not even a sore arm this year.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 8, 2012)

I phoned to book mine today and couldn't get an appointment until November 24th: I always get a sore arm for several days


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not sure when I'll get mine done this year - I used to get it done in half term but now I'm commuting there's no way I can get home while the surgery is still open. Why don't doctors do late night opening like supermarkets?

As others have said, just a sore arm. One year it came up in a lump.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

MaryPlain said:


> I'm not sure when I'll get mine done this year - I used to get it done in half term but now I'm commuting there's no way I can get home while the surgery is still open. Why don't doctors do late night opening like supermarkets?
> 
> As others have said, just a sore arm. One year it came up in a lump.



My surgery opens on Saturdays to do everyone's. You're in and out in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## lanzlady (Oct 8, 2012)

Had mine on 28th Sept. sore arm for couple of days no lump like popeye
last year tho


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> My surgery opens on Saturdays to do everyone's. You're in and out in less than 5 minutes!



My surgery puts a half page add in the local rag to tell everyone the jabs are available for 3 weeks only on Monday's and friday's at the town hall.


----------



## clairemm (Oct 8, 2012)

we had ours on saturday (hubbys asthmatic) our surgery opened saturday just for flu jabs and it was a logistics masterpiece. 

you just joined the queue coming out the door, shuffled your way to the front, handed over your 'come for a jab' letter, they checked your name and address, stuck a needle in your arm and sent you out the fire door ! dont think we were in the building 2 minutes in total.

oh i forgot the bit where they asked if your alergic to chickens or eggs ! (the vacine is cultivated in chickens eggs apprently)

only side effect we've had is a dead arm each for 2 days, its wearing off now though, but for such a little needle it packs a pucnh.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 9, 2012)

*Not even a very sore arm this year*

The only time I've not had the jab in the last 30 years was when I was pregnant - I did get flu, and it was very bad (I have asthma).  Glad they immunise pregnant women now, because my daughter who was in utero when I got the bug is pregnant now!

Our GP practice runs very efficient flu clinics, straight in and out.  This year my arm was only mildly irritated for a day.


----------



## SimplesL (Oct 9, 2012)

Booked in for a clinic in November, but had to see GP with as right arm playing up (has been for 2 months when I have to reach for anything).  Anyway he nabbed me yesterday & no problems.

Last year had a small bump for a few days; this year only what looks like a small bruise where he stabbed me. A bit sore when I laid on it in bed.


----------



## Keaver (Oct 9, 2012)

Hah no appointments until end Nov here


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 9, 2012)

Had mine last Wednesday.  Had it every year since diagnosis with no problems.

On Thursday I developed a heavy cold and diarrhoea and vomiting, had no appetite and felt drained.  Feeling a bit better today but am sure it was a coincidence that this happened so soon after the jab.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Had mine last Wednesday.  Had it every year since diagnosis with no problems.
> 
> On Thursday I developed a heavy cold and diarrhoea and vomiting, had no appetite and felt drained.  Feeling a bit better today but am sure it was a coincidence that this happened so soon after the jab.



Hope you feel much better very soon Maisie


----------



## Donald (Oct 9, 2012)

Had mine this morning no problems so far the only time was the swine flu jab with that had sore arm and small lump


----------



## macabee (Oct 9, 2012)

Had mine  a week ago, no side effects whatsoever.


----------



## Marier (Oct 10, 2012)

Off  to get mine this aft  usually no side effects  sometimes have wee lump for couple days  and wee bit achy but it fine


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 10, 2012)

Rang the GPs surgery yesterday & mines booked for Monday afternoon 15th October. After it i usually get a red patch on my arm, warm to the touch & the area sewlls up like a balloon for a couple of days


----------



## Well.legless.69 (Oct 10, 2012)

Both me & hubby got ours last week he was fine I had a bit of a sore are but that was it


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 10, 2012)

I noticed that Boots are advertising a flu jab service and there's one near where I work. Does anyone know whether they charge for this?


----------



## Well.legless.69 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's ?12.99 in boots


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Legless. It might be worth paying (even though it's against  my principles) otherwise I know what'll happen, I'll never get round to it!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2012)

been for mine had letter asking me to make appointment and in between that and going for it today dr also reminded me when i went to see him as it had been flagged up on screen, get a slightly achy arm but nowt major


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2012)

Had mine today arm abit sore but went straight to work after it


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 11, 2012)

My sugar shot up in the afternoon after mine which doesn't normally happen, she did say it's a slightly different strain though this year.  Then again could have been totally unrelated.  Was fine again by the next day.


----------



## scotty (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not yet been sent an appointment for a flu jab so I rang the doctors sugery, they said they are not being giving to the end of November, is this a not late to be having one ???


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 12, 2012)

Well.legless.69 said:


> It's ?12.99 in boots


Apparently some Tesco and Asda do it, cheaper than Boots.  Worth checking.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

scotty said:


> I have not yet been sent an appointment for a flu jab so I rang the doctors sugery, they said they are not being giving to the end of November, is this a not late to be having one ???



I think a few places leave it much later than others, not sure of the reasoning. I had mine this morning - in and out in less than 2 minutes, very efficient and felt nowt! Arm just starting to ache a bit now after a few hours.


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

dam arm still sore grr, trying to lie on my fave side in bed is a git at the minute


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> dam arm still sore grr, trying to lie on my fave side in bed is a git at the minute



Mine is sore too Steff, plus my levels are up a couple of points  Hope it wears off soon


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Mine is sore too Steff, plus my levels are up a couple of points  Hope it wears off soon



Ditto Alan my pm reading was 7.3 so a little high for me as well.Not to sure if that was the fudge cake i had though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ditto Alan my pm reading was 7.3 so a little high for me as well.Not to sure if that was the fudge cake i had though



I didn't think there were any carbs in fudge cake


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 15, 2012)

Been for my flu jab at about 1445pm today and so far so good ie no achey arm atm


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 15, 2012)

Had mine on sat (13th! )...didn't hurt at the time, a bit sore yesterday but improving today... Been feeling tired, sore throat & full of cold & tired, but I think that was coming on before the jab to be fair... Still beats two weeks of the flu!


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 20, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Had mine last Wednesday.  Had it every year since diagnosis with no problems.
> 
> On Thursday I developed a heavy cold and diarrhoea and vomiting, had no appetite and felt drained.  Feeling a bit better today but am sure it was a coincidence that this happened so soon after the jab.



Update.

Have been feeling ill since 2nd October, day after flu jab.  Still coughing, pain in ribs, sickness and generally under the weather.

Attended G.P. yesterday as was sent to A@E.  ECG, Xray and pain killers.  Consultant reckons that there was something in this year's jab that upset me and was non committal when I asked her how often this can happen.  I am now on a course of antibiotics and taking pain killers every 4 hours.  I have a chest infection and have strained the muscles attached to my ribs with the constant coughing.

Have had a flu jab since diabetes diagnosis 10 years ago and never  had a problem before.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Update.
> 
> Have been feeling ill since 2nd October, day after flu jab.  Still coughing, pain in ribs, sickness and generally under the weather.
> 
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear this cherrypie, sounds horrible  I hope that you are back firing on all cylinders very soon  Although I haven't suffered anything like as bad as this there has been a marked effect on my blood sugars since my jab with no other plausible explanation. I seem to be back to 'normal' now, hope it's not long before you are too!


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 20, 2012)

Flu jab this year done but did find the injection site sore and couldn't lie on my arm for a few days


----------



## paul.johnson (Oct 21, 2012)

*flu jab*

Hi, had mine last Fri, no ill effects,just achy arm for one day.


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Cherrypie sorry to hear you have had such an adverse reaction to the jab x hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Emmaathome (Oct 22, 2012)

Going for mine tonight.  Never bothered before despite having asthma, but now i've got 2 things on the "list of reasons to have one" thought I probably should.  Not looking forward to it though - I hate needles!!!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 22, 2012)

Just back from mine. Very efficient and painless process. I phoned up a week or so ago and was offered several dates times (appointments are at 3 minute intervals), so got one that suited me fine. Arrived about 10 mins before scheduled time, reported to reception desk, read questions on flipboard & removed cag and packed into rucksack (as I'd cycled and was getting too hot once indoors) while waiting (someone was trying to register, but needed to be at the hospital staff branch, not town branch; then a son checked in for his elderly father who had sight and hearing difficulties, then sat down, removed fleece pullover to reveal T shirted arm, settled down to read, but was called in before due time, as the practice nurse calls people in the order in which they arrive if ahead of time. Injection very quickly and painlessly administered - good technique by nurse, but also by me in resting my elbow on table so muscles are not tense, so virtually painless. I've been on both ends of immunisation needles, so know how not to hurt people and how not to be hurt. Nurse mentioned that I've never had pneumonia immunisation, and can have one any time I want, but not on same day as flu jab, as some people have had side effects from both jabs on same day. Checked about type of appointment needed and any seasonal restrictions on pneumonia jab availability. So, will probably go back some time after flu clinics end.


----------



## Emmaathome (Oct 22, 2012)

Had mine.  Didnt even realise it was done she was so gentle.  She is my fave nurse for taking blood too - i never know she's doing it! 

Not like a couple of the others who always feel like they are trying to remove your arm!!!!


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 22, 2012)

Had mine just over a week ago, had a streaming cold at the time. Doc said normally he wouldn't do it if I was feeling vile with a cold but he said they were running out of stocks and couldn't guarantee they would have any left for another time. So I went for it and was fine, no sore arm or anything.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have booked a flu jab on Saturday 10th November. Only the 2nd one I have ever had, as it is rare if I ever get colds, viruses or flu, but I dont want to pass anything on to my dad. I hope all your flu jabs are quick and painless.  Best wishes


----------



## StephenM (Oct 23, 2012)

I had my flu jab last Monday and came down with cold/flu symtoms a day later. It lasted about three days but I am still not 100%. This was the third time this has happened and I have only ever had three flu jabs. My GP says coincidence but I am not so sure!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 23, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> I have booked a flu jab on Saturday 10th November. Only the 2nd one I have ever had, as it is rare if I ever get colds, viruses or flu, but I dont want to pass anything on to my dad. I hope all your flu jabs are quick and painless.  Best wishes



Very similar to you, Catwoman - I have my flu jab more to protect others, so I can't pass it onto housemates, disabled woman I look after sometimes, vulnerable neighbours etc.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 23, 2012)

Coincidence doesn't sound like it Stephen  sounds more like a reaction, but docrs know best!!!!!!!!
I hope you start to feel 100% better, very soon. with my best wishes


----------



## astbury1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would love to say all went well. Had mine on Friday for the first time and have felt rough ever since. Fuzzy head, exhausted and now achey. However am sure that this is better than having the actual flu! Blood sugar went through the roof the eve I had it too and not been quite right since/.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2012)

astbury1 said:


> I would love to say all went well. Had mine on Friday for the first time and have felt rough ever since. Fuzzy head, exhausted and now achey. However am sure that this is better than having the actual flu! Blood sugar went through the roof the eve I had it too and not been quite right since/.



Hope you recover soon!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 23, 2012)

astbury1 said:


> I would love to say all went well. Had mine on Friday for the first time and have felt rough ever since. Fuzzy head, exhausted and now achey. However am sure that this is better than having the actual flu! Blood sugar went through the roof the eve I had it too and not been quite right since/.



Hope you've been taking paracetamol / aspirin / ibuprofen (whatever suits you), as any will bring down temperatature, deal with headache, body aches etc. Personally, I sometimes have a couple of paracetamol before an immunisation, if I remember, which I often don't, or soon after, when I usually think about it.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Oct 23, 2012)

Had mine about an hour ago - they did my pneumo one at the same time as I've never had it! Different arms tho and that arm hurts already-flu one is fine atm.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 25, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Update.
> 
> Have been feeling ill since 2nd October, day after flu jab.  Still coughing, pain in ribs, sickness and generally under the weather.
> 
> ...



I feel much better today but it has taken over 3 weeks. Dr. agrees with Consultant that this year I had a reaction to the flu jab.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> I feel much better today but it has taken over 3 weeks. Dr. agrees with Consultant that this year I had a reaction to the flu jab.



Glad to hear you are feeling much better Maisie  I wonder what was in it this year that affected so many people badly? I thought vaccines were just inert versions of the particular bug delivered in some sort of neutral medium. Is it because this particular strain caused some people's immune systems to react more strongly?


----------



## Copepod (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure that a higher % of people have had bad reactions to this year's flu vaccine compared to part years - people are more likely to report when they have a problem, which is why I posted that I had absolutely no problems with mine. Obviously, it's no fun if you do get a reaction, whether a sore arm (although as I've tried to say many times, allowing your arm muscles to relax before and during injection, plus good technique by injecter person, plus keeping arm moving afterwards, makes pain much less) or fever type symptoms (which might be caused by injection, but might be a coincidentally timed cold).


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Maisie  I wonder what was in it this year that affected so many people badly? I thought vaccines were just inert versions of the particular bug delivered in some sort of neutral medium. Is it because this particular strain caused some people's immune systems to react more strongly?



Thanks Alan.  Have had a gastric type flu, loss of appetite, chest infection and rib pain.  Don't think this is a cold.  Have also lost 7lb in weight so need to get that back on asap as I am underweight anyway.  I think the Consultant and Dr. know what they are talking about.

There has been a recall of some vaccines in Europe.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/10/24/us-novartis-italy-idUKBRE89N0K120121024


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Thanks Alan.  Have had a gastric type flu, loss of appetite, chest infection and rib pain.  Don't think this is a cold.  Have also lost 7lb in weight so need to get that back on asap as I am underweight anyway.  I think the Consultant and Dr. know what they are talking about.
> 
> There has been a recall of some vaccines in Europe.
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/10/24/us-novartis-italy-idUKBRE89N0K120121024



It's quite worrying when they recall hundreds of thousands of vaccines!


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 25, 2012)

Had my jab yesterday, without any problems.  There was a problem with a batch of vaccine which was withdrawn for quality control testing at the beginning of the month.

Our surgery runs a drop in flu jab morning with tea/coffee and cake and raises funds for cancer research.  Big queues yesterday morning as the GP got called out, leaving only a district nurse doing the jags.  Went home for an hour and went back to walk straight in as there were 3 people doing the jags.


----------



## SueinFrance (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm fine - did it myself yesterday!
just the usual slight soreness


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 25, 2012)

Millie had hers last week and has just been in hospital with chest infection - really laboured breathing , home now but px steroids, inhaler and anti-biotics  not much fun, no idea if related to the jab.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Millie had hers last week and has just been in hospital with chest infection - really laboured breathing , home now but px steroids, inhaler and anti-biotics  not much fun, no idea if related to the jab.



Hope she is feeling much better very soon


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was wondering if this is something Hannah should have, but nobody has mentioned anything?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> I was wondering if this is something Hannah should have, but nobody has mentioned anything?



I'd ask at your surgery  I'm pretty sure children can get them too.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 25, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> I was wondering if this is something Hannah should have, but nobody has mentioned anything?



Yes, your surgery should be inviting Hannah for hers, I would contact them if you haven't heard. Please don't be put off with my earlier post - I think it has been coincidental, this is my little one's third year with flu jab and usually been ok. It hasn't put me off taking her next year


----------



## StephenM (Oct 26, 2012)

The flu like symptoms came back at work this morning and I was sent home at lunchtime. On the off chance I called in at the GP practice on the way home. Instead of the usual can?t have an appointment for two weeks I got to see the new one in half-an-hour. He is standing in for one of the partners who is taking a year out ? more a busman?s holiday than a gap year ? and working in a medical centre in Africa. After listening to my chest he gave me a prescription for anti-biotics as he felt that I was on the verge of a chest infection and that as I had diabetes it was better to be safe than sorry. He asked a few questions diabetes wise and sounded well informed. When I tackled him on this he said that part of his previous job was working in a diabetic clinic one day a week. I think I will make another appointment when I feel a bit better as out practice?s DSN seems weak on Type I and insulin treatment in general! Off for an early night.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon Stephen


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2012)

Just read this in Pulse (free registration required):

MHRA recalls 160,000 doses of flu vaccine after ?quality defects?

The UK drugs regulator has asked Novartis to recall two batches of flu vaccine after the company reported ?quality defects?.

The move follows a halt on use of Agrippal vaccine by several EU countries including Italy, France and Germany.

A spokesman for the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) told Pulse there were no current safety concerns for anyone who had already received the vaccine but they would continue to monitor the situation.

It means the removal of around 160,000 doses from the supply chain, which the MHRA said would have minimal impact on flu vaccine supplies in the UK, but was a ?worrying? development according to GP experts.

An MHRA spokesperson told Pulse: ?We have asked Novartis to issue a precautionary recall of two batches of Agrippal vaccine.

?The decision was made after the company reported quality defects with the vaccine which do not currently indicate a safety issue for those who received the vaccine.

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/clinica...quality-defects/20000712.article#.UJEQgcUxqAg


----------



## grufflybear (Oct 31, 2012)

*Too young?*

When I 'phoned my surgery to ask about the flu jab they told me that as I am ( Only) 56 I would have to wait until people more at risk had been vaccinated;  I am on a waiting list of some kind all those people have been done.    I understand the principle of priority but just wonder how will they actually know that all those eligible have decided to come in for their jabs, or not.  Still, it's very nice to be too young for something


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2012)

grufflybear said:


> When I 'phoned my surgery to ask about the flu jab they told me that as I am ( Only) 56 I would have to wait until people more at risk had been vaccinated;  I am on a waiting list of some kind all those people have been done.    I understand the principle of priority but just wonder how will they actually know that all those eligible have decided to come in for their jabs, or not.  Still, it's very nice to be too young for something



Don't understand that unless their supplies are running down  As you have diabetes you fall into the 'at risk' category and should have priority - age doesn't enter into it. I'm a couple of years younger than you and there was no question of me having to wait.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 31, 2012)

grufflybear said:


> When I 'phoned my surgery to ask about the flu jab they told me that as I am ( Only) 56 I would have to wait until people more at risk had been vaccinated;  I am on a waiting list of some kind all those people have been done.    I understand the principle of priority but just wonder how will they actually know that all those eligible have decided to come in for their jabs, or not.  Still, it's very nice to be too young for something



You need to ring them again and say you have type 2 diabetes so that makes you entittled the vaccine as you are already classed as at risk.


----------



## grufflybear (Oct 31, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Don't understand that unless their supplies are running down  As you have diabetes you fall into the 'at risk' category and should have priority - age doesn't enter into it. I'm a couple of years younger than you and there was no question of me having to wait.


Yes I thought the age thing was a bit odd - I will call again tomorrow (it has been some weeks since my call ) and ask if I am moving up the list and query the situation.


----------

